# My new addition



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Haven't been on the Forum lately and this is why.

Please welcome Molly, my newest furbaby.

She is 2 years old, Sheltie / Aussie Mix, rescue.

So that brings my canine furbabies to 3, and I still have 3 guinea pigs (anybody see "G-Force" the movie yet?) and 2 teenagers.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their summer.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Molly! (great name-we have a Molly also) She's beautiful & in good hands with you & your bunch I'm sure-hope the training is going well with the g-pigs & the teenagers!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So pretty!
I can't wait to get married and move out of my grandparent's house in December and add to my collection of fur babies!


----------



## Vivian (Aug 1, 2009)

What a pretty furbabby. We have a Molly also. But Her long name is Molly May and we call her MayMay when she is being cute.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Molly has certainly made herself at home! She likes MY bed!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Look at how nicely the two are laying together! You can't ask for better than that! Congrats on your newest addition! Looks like everything is working out well! Kudos to you and your newbie!:smile:


----------

